

Meet a man who has slept only 4.5 hours a day for 2 years - linux_devil
http://www.businessinsider.com/Meet-A-Man-Who-Has-Slept-Only-4-5-Hours-A-Day-For-2-Years/articleshow/26167463.cms

======
bblough
The link doesn't work for me. This one does:

[http://www.businessinsider.com/this-guy-has-only-
slept-45-ho...](http://www.businessinsider.com/this-guy-has-only-
slept-45-hours-per-day-for-two-years-2013-11)

